# Stewie the Moose unwrapped



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

TIGER STRIPES! *******!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

he has THE sweetest face!! hes becoming so handsome


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Squeee!!! He's like a little mini-Bert:lol:. I am completely in love with his little fuzzy squishiness.

Do you want to know what he looks like at this exact moment?

...A Przewalski horse.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

He is beyond adorable!! I love his mane.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Smrobs, I have no idea what you mean 










:rofl:I KNEW he reminded me of something, but you have it right there.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Smrobs is totally right!!

Too cute!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

he is such a handsome guy. love his stripes.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha an adorable mini me


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Omg stop! I'm still in love!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

he is so freaking cute


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

omg I WANT him!! He so reminds me of my boy!! Are you selling him when he gets older or is he a keeper? ( Sorry, I know you told us somewhere.. I'm just too lazy to go back and look  )


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

What a great looking guy!!! Love the tiger stripes!!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow such a sweetheart!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG stripes -yeah!!!!!!:thumbsup:
He's adorable.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Good call smrobs! He does look like a Przewalski! 

He's so stinkin' cute!


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

ROFL - there was a thread here somewhere about what horse you would have if you could take your pick, and I thought about posting in that I wanted STEWIE! Love those primitive markings! Love the mane! He's so darn cute!!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Awe, hes so cute  Handsome little boy! And I LOVE his tiger stripes!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments, I miss the fuzzies, he is growing up so fast, so fast that I can now look straight in his ear when he stands next to me .

As for his future, well, technically I'm still open for offers on him, but I'm not sure how much of an offer it would take for me to let him go. If possible I would love to hang on to him, I'd love to see what he matures into.

It may come down to having to make a decision between keeping him or his mum:-(


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Squeee!!! He's like a little mini-Bert:lol:. I am completely in love with his little fuzzy squishiness.
> 
> Do you want to know what he looks like at this exact moment?
> 
> ...A Przewalski horse.


 

that's exactly what I was thinking! lol he's a cutie!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Smrobs, I have no idea what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not kidding. It's always exactly what I thought of when I saw him. His size tho, is what is going to make him a very nice prospect, more being raised properly by you guys. I would love to see you keep him.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

D'nawww!!!! He's too cute


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Now I am confused! I just looked up the Przewalski Horse on Wikipedia and there are some great pictures - is that head shot the same one on the Wikipedia page, or is that a pic you have of Stewie?

Wikipedia pic:
File:Equus przewalskii Parc du Thot 01 2006-07-18.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OH WOW, look what I found that had been hiding under the fuzz



















We have chrome :-[ :-[

That silly little detail might just tip the balance in his favor:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, just enough to give him a bit more character .


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Wish I knew how to multi-quote so I could see the 2 head shots next to each other.

I wouldn't want to choose, just put off thinking about it indefinetly and enjoy the now time. (works for me)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Anndankev, to multiquote, use the little button with the quote marks and a plus sign right beside each other ("+). Select each post that you want to quote and then hit post reply. 




Golden Horse said:


>





Golden Horse said:


> Smrobs, I have no idea what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Now which one is Stewie again? :wink: If he didn't have that star...wow! 

Think you might be onto something, GH! Now is he Hunkadian? Przelinger? Hafski?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How about this











:lol::lol::lol:

So the Prezhunkahafadorian is definitely a throw back


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

anndankev said:


> Wish I knew how to multi-quote





smrobs said:


> Anndankev, to multiquote, use the little button with the quote marks and a plus sign right beside each other ("+). Select each post that you want to quote and then hit post reply.





MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Think you might be onto something, GH! Now is he Hunkadian? Przelinger? Hafski?





Golden Horse said:


> So the Prezhunkahafadorian is definitely a throw back


Cool, it works (MQ) I never would have figured out putting the + sign between them, thanks.


----------

